
Show HN: Affiliate Crawler - pcorey
https://www.affiliatecrawler.com/
======
sharemywin
With Amazon are you talking about all of the products for sale on amazon?

~~~
pcorey
Yep. An affiliate link to any Amazon product will set an affiliate cookie
that's valid for up to 24 hours.

